

4-year-old genius has same IQ as Einstein - mikecane
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/4-year-old-genius-iq-einstein-article-1.1547147

======
tux
This could be reincarnation of Einstein ^_^ "Sherwyn has read over 190 books
and his favourite is the encyclopedia as he loves learning new things."

~~~
vezzy-fnord
While no doubt he will grow up to be of high intellect, having a very high IQ
by itself does not guarantee you will accomplish anything major.

Case in point: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kim_Ung-
yong](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kim_Ung-yong)

